# HELP!!! Stretching Western Boots?



## mrsholsonbake

My husband swears water works. It shouldn't ruin them.


----------



## Cowgirl140ty

If I have an uncomfortable pair thats what I do... wet them down real well... then wear them till they dry. Hasnt ruined a pair yet.


----------



## charlicata

Thanks!!!! The farrier is coming today, so I'll stop by the house and change boots on my way. As hot as it is here, they should be dry by the time I get done feeding this evening. I really appreciate the help!!!!


----------



## Cowgirl140ty

No problem =)


----------



## iridehorses

Soak them real well with very warm water - inside and outside (putting them in the bathtub for about 15 min. will do it. 

Always worked for me and never ruined a pair of boots.


----------



## Tennessee

I just go stand in the horse's water trough with them on for about ten minutes, and that usually stretches them out.

Of course, then I have to clean the trough. lol.


----------



## smrobs

The only what that it would ruin them is if they were a pair of those really girly type designer boots but I don't think those are. I also do the tub soaking thing. Leave them in warm water for a while and then wear them until they dry. After they are dry, I always oil them too. That keeps the leather from cracking.


----------



## charlicata

Didn't get to do it today...farrier was ahead of schedule and didn't have time to stop by the house. I'll let them start soaking in the morning when I get up. Then wear them to work, they should be ready to oil up by the time I get home. 

Smrobs...girly designer boots?...for me? Even my hubby laughed at that one. This is my first pair of the pull on boots though. Normally I get the lace-ups. But if I can't work around the barn in 'em, and I have to worry about 'em getting scuffed all the time, I don't want 'em. I spend as much time working around at the barn as I do at work. My last pair was a pair of the Ariat Canyon lace-ups. They lasted me all of 2 months before the tread on the bottom wore out. I guess if these wear out so quick, I'll go to another brand. At least the Justins lasted me a little over a year. Besides, if I spent that much on a pair of boots, I'd probably end up going to the ER to have said boots removed from "you know where". That is if dh found out how much they were...lol. He had a cow when he found out that I had paid $160 for the Justins.

Thank you all for replying! I'll be doing the warm water thing in the morning.


----------



## corinowalk

The nice thing about justins, and it may be true for ariats, the soles wear out before the boot does. I had one pair of justins last me 4 years of hard riding...granted I had to have the soles replaced every year but dang those boots were nice. I have the ariat lace ups now and though they are comfy, I dont know about the durability. The sole is already wearing thin...Ill have to ask my shoe guy if he can replace the soles on these the way he did with my justins!


----------



## charlicata

Ok...my feet are soaked right now. I've been at work for almost 2 hours. The good news is that they're not hurting right now, and my feet are the only cool body part I have right now...air conditioner in the office not working :0(. Along with a mental note...these boots are in NO way, shape, or form waterproof...lol. 

I wish it was just the sole that had worn out on my Justins. They were only about half worn out. They had a hole where the toe kind of bends up when I walk. Even keeping them oiled, there's no way to guard against holes when a horse with borum on their shoes steps on the side of your foot. Way back, I had a pair of two-tone lace ups. They lasted me close to 10 years. Of course, like you, I had them re-soled a few times. That was when I was in SC and then back home where I could find somebody to work on leather shoes. What I wouldn't give to have those things back.


----------



## smrobs

Wow, I have had my pair of Ariats for about 3 years now and there is hardly a sign of wear on the tread (though they are the rubberized treads) while the top of the foot is wearing completely out. Too many times of wading through mud and muck and water LOL.

These are the ones that I have in the driftwood brown.
Ariat International - Ariat® Women?s Heritage Stockman


----------



## charlicata

That's the exact pair I have now!! I couldn't believe the sole on the others wore out so quick. They were the Ariat Canyon lace-up. I got them at Tractor Supply...when I found out I could pay about $10 extra and get a full 2 year warranty. Needless to say, they were suprised that the soles had worn out also. When I did the exchange, I paid the extra and got the Heritage Stockman. 

I had done the soaking on Thursday, and they didn't hurt at all...until they dried. I couldn't change or run and soak them again because I was round penning a quarter horse for a friend. Got home and yet again, big painful blisters. Now I have to wait until I can get actual shoes on again before I can try it again. Any other ideas??


----------



## Mingiz

I have a pair of the Justin Horseshoe lace up boots and I love them I just bought a new pair. The last pair are still usable but look bad..They just started popping at the seams,dry rot i guess, soles are still good.They are warm in the winter and comfy in the summer, had them for 6yrs. Best pair of barn boots I have had besides my muck boots:wink: I have also heard soaking your boots will let them conform to your feet...I just never had the heart to put a nice pair of boots in water.....:wink:


----------



## smrobs

Hm, now I am a bit confused. Do they fit correctly? Do they slide around on your feet when you walk or do they feel really tight when standing still?


----------



## Ray MacDonald

I don't know if this would work (I've never tried it) Fill a baggy with water, not completely, put it in the boot and then put them in the freezer, The water has to expand and stretches the boots


----------



## charlicata

smrobs said:


> Hm, now I am a bit confused. Do they fit correctly? Do they slide around on your feet when you walk or do they feel really tight when standing still?


 
They feel like they fit correctly. The only part that moves is around my heel. The blisters are just below my ankle bones. When I was looking at them, the size above was too big, and the size below was too tight.


----------



## iridehorses

charlicata said:


> They feel like they fit correctly. The only part that moves is around my heel. The blisters are just below my ankle bones. .


Ahhhhh! Soaking your boots in water will stretch them not shrink them. If your problem is in the heel, soaking isn't going to help. You may need to add those self stick heel grippers or heavier socks. The reason you are getting blisters seems to be from the friction of your heel having too much room to move around.


----------



## charlicata

That sounds good IRH. Now, where can I get those? I haven't seen them at Tractor Supply. Is that a Wally World deal?


----------



## iridehorses

Actually you should be able to get them at a shoe store, CVS, Walmart, or any pharmacy.


----------



## charlicata

Thanks again!!!!!! I'll go get them tonight!


----------



## charlicata

I tried the heel grippers. They worked as long as they stayed stuck. The first time I took the boots off, they came out with my foot. I decided to try something else. I got the little heel cups and stuck a 1 liter bottle down in each boot. Thankfully, that actually worked!!! They are no longer rubbing and I can wear my boots pain free. Thanks again for all the suggestions!!!!!!!


----------

